# Vision Check (How good are you?)



## Centermass (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you spot the differences in each of these photos and how many there are? 

*Sniper Test*


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2010)

Link didn't work for me bubba, you got another good one ???


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hint - look very close to the boat.


----------



## TheWookie (Jan 17, 2010)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Hint - look very close to the boat.


 
Thanks for the tip....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2010)

There are some in the city too...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## lefty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

You almost got me with this one, haha.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Feb 19, 2010)

holy shit that is fucked up, i didnt even see the boat


----------



## metalmom (Feb 19, 2010)

good one!!


----------



## skeeter (Feb 22, 2010)

The rock patch on the right side... ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2010)

Are we supposed to be looking for the gay dude that posted this? lol


----------



## QC (Feb 22, 2010)

oh fuck


----------



## car (Feb 22, 2010)

I hate you CM......you're quickly bringing yourself up to the level of Pardus and his links?

Can you say epileptic fit? ;)


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole.


hahaha!


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 25, 2010)

Next time, I'll remember to put the coffee down.


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 25, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Next time, I'll remember to put the coffee down.


 
Haha, shit that makes me feel better..... ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 25, 2010)

FUK....

So there I was concentrating real hard and SHIT!!! Dirtbag!!! LMAO


----------

